# Ice fishing tips...



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I'll go first. Don't lay your coat on your sunflower heater :eyeroll:

Seriously though, a foam filled fly box works better than tackle boxes to organize small ice jigs.

And I'll give out a super smalls secret... small fly fishing nymphs (a la bead head tail nymph) with a little juice of waxworm can be deadly on panfish.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I have one, NEVER NEVER bend over a hole in the ice with a new cell phone in your top pocket..Murphys law will be sure to kick in at that moment...


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

open the doors once in a while when using propane sunflower heaters.. DOnt want to get "propane lung" pass out and have to get strapped into the Iron Lung apparatus for a few days..

For panfish my favorite bait are mousies, if you can find them..


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Get big rubber bands to hold your tip up trebles in place when they are stored. Saves on tangles and snags.

Add pockets and hooks or a shelf to your portable fish house for hanging and storing excess clothes, snacks and tackle above the wet and icy floor.

Punch a bunch of holes before committing to a spot if possible. I like 30 or 40 in a 300 ft area. You can jump around, follow a moving school, put tip ups out, and jig the area if you get bored.

Styrofoam (this one Im trying this year) slabs of 2" thick under your feet, if in a flip-over house, will keep your boots off the ice, and keep your feet warmer.

Store Halis away from other spoons in your tackleboxes, the chain between the spoon and dropper has a knack for getting impaled on every other hook in the compartment.

Be prepared for break throughs. Dry clothes in your vehicle, a heat source, and safety gear is important to have anyhow. NEVER GO ALONE. NEVER DRINK AND ICE FISH (I know, sacrelidge)


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I always carry a small squeeze bottle (an old dishsoap bottle) filled with mix of water and biodegradable dye. It works great for marking hole locations for my portable fish house. I set up the house, mark the holes, move the house aside, drill the holes, and then move the house back and anchor it.



> I have one, NEVER NEVER bend over a hole in the ice with a new cell phone in your top pocket..Murphys law will be sure to kick in at that moment...


This rule also applies to sunglasses. There's a nice pair of lying on the bottom of Pipestem. From that day forward, I always secure my shades with a neck cord.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

My portable has a 3" wide stip of velcro across the front in 2 long strips that I glued on

I use little pieces of velcro to hold tackle that I use a lot in place for easy access. It also works for holding extra rods that are rigged and ready.

Bob


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Zip lock baggy, filled with matches, candles, toilet paper, mantles, lighter, head lamp, nail clippers.

Stash in secret spot that you find the following year when your getting your stuff ready.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

waterwolf said:


> Stash in secret spot that you find the following year when your getting your stuff ready.


Problem is, I always forget the secret spot


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Don't forget where your holes are, so you don't step in them


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey Curty, Put a piece a paper in a not so secret spot telling you where the secret spot is. Also you forgot to mention that you got to watch your new cell phone with the underwater camera you bought the same year lol.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

mallardhunter said:


> Don't forget where your holes are, so you don't step in them


That seems like it would be pretty hard to do unless you're really messed up

(or you drive a Chevy, which means you're probably not too smart to begin with)


----------

